# Crock Pot cooking



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of work..... But with the way Samson acts with canned Prime Cuts dog food, I'm sure he'd go nuts for that...


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow! Aside from the various internal organs, that sounds good enough for me to eat.

My crock pot single-handedly got me through college. I love that thing.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

That sounds very yummy!! When you first gave it to them was there any adjustment time for their tummies to get used to the cooked food? I'm just wondering if I would need to mix it with the kibble Wrigley's used to for a while before giving it to him straight...


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Dottie and Barrington want to come to your house for dinner! That is a nice recipe; I hadn't thought about using the crock pot for preparing meals for the dogs. Excellent! Thank for posting.


----------



## mysterymachine (Mar 25, 2007)

*thanks*

i tried the recipe for my boys and they absolutely are loving it , thanks.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Can I hire you to come to my house. I wonder if people have personal doggy chefs??


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I will be starting a new pot tonight. It will be 5 pounds of chicken thighs, 1 1/2 pounds of chicken gizzards, a 1 pound bag frozen green beans, a 1 pound bag frozen crinkle carrots, two sweet potatoes and l apple. Last week the meat of choice was calf liver and i used more apples and a little left over frozen broccoli.

I add about 1-1 1/4 cups of this to 1 1/2 cups of kibble at night. Yes, my dogs just love it. Can't hardly get their pans down. They get plain kibble in the morning, usually with a spoon of yogurt stirred in, or maybe a small jar of baby food (when I get it on sale for 25c a jar) squash or sweet potatoes, or even both, tho rarely both.

I think the home cooked is really good for them and i know they are getting extra meat this way. They all love veggies. last night i ate a marie Calendar TV dinner, pork chops, mashed potatoes, mixed veggies 9I did make a large tossed salad as well). Well, there was a piece of stem with the very tips of two green beans attached at the ends. I set it on a napkin on the end table and before i knew it Honey had grabbed it and eaten it.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, let me get this straight.....you leave the bones in and they crumble up into the food....is that correct? I want to make this but I want to make sure I do it right....and they won't choke on the bones....LOL....forgive me, I am totally new to this.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

And with the dog food scare, makes sense to cook for them! I wonder about the bones, too. I had read that raw bones are better than cooked ones.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this! I too am experimenting with healthy foods for my dogs. I have always added vegies to their kibble. Murphy is always hungry and tends to gain weight, so I use vegies all the time with the dry. After the canned food scare I decided to use chicken also. I bought forty pounds of legs/thighs for an unbelievable price. They were frozen in ten pound bags for $2.90 each. 

I haven't cooked any yet but really like your recipe so I will definitely try it. Thanks!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes, after about 24 hours of cooking, the bones just crumble. I am totally paranoid about bones after i saw that chocolate lab puppy who had eaten a pork chop bone, it splintered, puncutred his stomach and peritonitis had set it--he died. 

After I have cooked it over night i take a long handle form and stir, etc to get the meat off the bones. Then after adding all the rest of the stuff and cooking another 10 or so hours, it is ready. As i serve it up over their kibble, if I dip out any bones i set them aside and then when cool enough to handle, crumbled them up over each pan. As i dip out the rest to store in my large glass jars, I do the same with other bones as i find them. I have actually, on occassion just given each one a cooked bone.

Now i got to tell you, I am quite sure this alone would not meet the nutrition standards. in a days time they get 2 1/2 cups of kibble to 1 -1 1/4 cup of this. i feel they get enough kibble to be balanced. They all also get a fish oil in morning and night, a vitamin E at night (has something to do with making the fish oil work correct) and EsterC, a biotin cap each day also.


----------

